# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία τύπου Loop για εκπομπή HF.

## Γεώργιος

Γεια σας συνάδελφοι. 



Θα σας παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε όσοι γνωρίζετε συγκεκριμένα πως θα μπορέσω να κατασκευάσω μια κεραία loop για να κάνω λήψη και εκπομπή στους 1.7 – 3.5 – 6.5 – 14 – 27ΜΗΖ (ή αν όχι σε όλες τις μπάντες με μια κεραία τότε με διαφορετική στην κάθε μπάντα) από το σπίτι μου που δεν έχω δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης μεγάλης κεραίας. Θα σας ήμουνα υπόχρεος αν με βοηθούσατε αφού εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια κατέχω π/δ βραχέων και ούτε να ακούσω δεν μπορώ. 



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά.


  Email: geodervenis@yahoo.gr.

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Γιώργο.
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.magneticloopantenna.com/
Εχω φτιάξει τέτοιες κεραίες και είναι πολύ ήσυχες στη λήψη όσο αφορά το θόρυβο και μπορούν να παίξουν και μέσα στο σπίτι για λήψη.

----------


## weather1967

Καλησπερα Γιώργο και καλως ηρθες στο forum
Oπως πολυ σωστα αναφέρει ο Νικος εχουν πολυ καλη ληψη και μεσα στο σπιτι .
Συγκεκριμενα εχω μια για ληψη ηλεκτρικων εκκενωσεων (κεραυνων) συντονισμενη στους 11 Khz VLF ,και λαμβανουν τον θορυβο στην συχνοτητα μεχρι την λατινικη Αμερική και μεχρι τον Ινδικο Ωκεανό.
Βεβαια ειναι διπλη loop η δικια μου με το ενα σκελος βορρα νοτο και το αλλο δυση ανατολη.
25+25 μετρα μονοκλωνο καλωδιο 1,5 mm χρησιμοποιω,με διαμετρο καθε loop ενα μετρο.

----------


## aeonios

Συγχαρητήρια Δημήτρη για την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα κατασκευή για τα VLF !
Η πρώτη κατασκευή μου είναι εδώ

Ειναι μαγνητική λουπα με εύρος συχνοτήτων από 3.5 ΜΗΖ ως και τους 24 αλλάζοντας την χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή αέρος στο πάνω μέρος και προσαρμόζοντας τα στάσιμα αλλάζοντας τον εσωτερικό βρόχο (με το μαύρο καλώδιο rg-58 ).
Αλλοι αντί για το εσωτερικό καλώδιο βάζουν κάτι σαν gamma match.
Tην κεραία την δουλεύω με πολύ μικρή ισχύ πάντα για αποφυγή σπινθηρισμών λόγω των πολύ υψηλών δυναμικών στους οπλισμούς του πυκνωτή όταν κάνουμε εκπομπή. Θα σου πρότεινα αν βρεις να βάλεις πυκνωτή κενού ή πυκνωτή μεγάλης χωρητικότητας με απόσταση στους οπλισμούς για να μην έχεις ...κεραυνούς !!
Ο εξωτερικός δακτύλιος είναι από μασίφ χαλκό που βρήκα.

----------


## weather1967

Mπραβο και σε σενα Νικο 
Καλη δουλεια και περισσοτερο πολυπλοκη απο την απλη δικη μου ,που ειναι μονο για ληψη.
Οι καλυτερες κεραιες ειναι για τα VLF-LF
Με ειδικοτητα μηχανικος ασυρματων τηλεποικινωνοιων αεροσκαφών,οταν εκανα την θητεια μου στην Πολεμικη Αεροπορια πριν 20 + κατι χρονια, ειχα δει στα Τ 33 (αποσυρμενα πλεον) αεροσκαφη οτι για τον δεκτη τις ραδιο-πυξιδας που λειτουργουσε σε VLF-LF (σκοπος τις ηταν να εντοπιζη τους ραδιοφαρους που εκπεμπαν ενα μορσικο για να βρισκει ο χειριστης που βρισκεται ,ειχε βεβαια και αλλα βοηθηματα ,αλλα ηταν ενα μερος ηλεκτρονικων βοηθηματων και αυτο ),ειχε μπροστα εσωτερικα στο ρυνχος μια loop κεραια περιστρεφομενη μικρη ,με διαμετρο καπου 20-30 cm,και εδειχνε διοπτευση εκει που επιανε το καλυτερο σημα του σταθμου εκπομπης.
Πριν τις πτησεις καναμε δοκιμες αν ολα ειναι οκ ,η μετα απο παρατηρηση του χειριστη οτι εχει προβλημα 
Το εβαζα και σε κρατικους σταθμους στα μεσαια που ηξερα απο που εκπεμπουν και εβρισκε με μοιρες κιολας την διοπτευση  :Smile: 
Αυτο το παραδειγμα το ανεφερα απλα για να πω οτι, για να την χρησιμοποιουσαν αεροσκαφη θα ειναι πολυ καλη κεραια.

----------


## FM1

Δημήτρη γνώριζες μήπως κάποιους 340 στρατιωτικούς πομπούς βραχέων που υπήρχαν στο Βόλο???
Ήταν ασυρματιστής ο παππούς μου και νομίζω χειριζόταν μορσικό αλφάβητο,αλλά εάν γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω πές μας :Smile:

----------


## Γεώργιος

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκρισή σας αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει κάποιο σχέδιο που να έχει φτιάξει ο ίδιος και που να δουλεύει σωστα γιατί με τις αναζητήσεις στο διαδύκτιο έχω μπερδευτεί και αν βάλεις οτι απο αγγλικά δεν τα πάω καλά μου είναι βουνό να προχωρήσω σε κάποια κατασκευή, τώρα εαν υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο θα με ενδιέφερε περισσότερο μια που να λειτουργεί χωρίς μεταβλητό πυκνωτή. Να πω οτι έχω και ένα αντέννα τιούνερ αυτόματο. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και πάλι.

----------


## aeonios

Αυτό το εξελόφυλο θα σου λύσει την απορία για τους υπολογισμούς.
Χοντρικά:
Βάλε στο μυαλό σου την κεντρική συχνότητα εκπομπής και βρες το μήκος κύματος της. Διαίρεσε αυτό δια δύο ή διά τεσσερα. Το δυα δύο είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος αλλά θα σου δώσει καλύτερο efficiency.  Αυτό το νουμερο θα είναι η περιφέρεια του εξωτερικού δακτυλίου.Ο εσωτερικός δακτύλιος θα είναι το 1/5 της διαμέτρου του εξωτερικού.Το υλικό είναι καλύτερα να είναι από χαλκό παρά αλουμίνιο και να είναι όσο πιο μεγάλο σε διάμετρο γίνεται.
Σύνδεσε τον εξωτερικό δακτύλιο με ένα πυκνωτή που να αντέχει υψηλές τάσεις (πάνω από 2000V) με χωρητικότητες ως και 400pF για πλήρη κάλυψη σε όλες τις μπάντες ως και τα 160μ αναλόγως φυσικά και το μήκος του εξωτερικού δακτυλίου.
Φτιάξε τον εσωτερικό δακτύλιο κάπως έτσι από την κάθοδο σου που θα πηγαίνει στην κεραία (Rg-58 είναι μια χαρά!):


Τοποθέτησε τον εσωτερικό δακτύλιο(πρωτεύον) με τον εξωτερικό(δευτερεύον) ώστε να εφάπτονται σε ένα σημείο της περιφέρειας τους χωρίς να έχεις ηλεκτρική επαφή μεταξύ τους.

Μην βάζεις μεταλικά υλικά κοντά θα σου χαλάνε τον συντονισμό.

Καλές επαφές, με 5W ssb/cw/ψηφιακά *ΔΕΝ* έχω κάνει με αυτή την κεραία Αυστραλία και Αμερική !!Α και δεν χρειάζεται antenna tuner!!!,

----------


## weather1967

Γιώργο κοιτα και εδώ μια κατασκευη loop 

http://users.hol.gr/~sv6czq/rx_loop.htm

Ηλία δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω,μονο με ραδιοβοηθήματα αεροσκαφών ειχα να κανω.

----------


## Γεώργιος

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ανταπόκριση. 
Φίλε aeonios πια είναι η εσωτερική διάμετρος; 
Θα με πεις χαζό ίσως αλλα έχω μπερδευτεί με αυτό τον τύπο κεραίας, μήπως θα ήταν δυνατό να μου δώσεις κάποιο σχέδιο με την ακριβές κατασκευή; 
Θα μου ήταν πολύ βολικό με κάτι τέτοιο να προχωρήσω σε κατασκευή. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.

----------


## aeonios

Το σχέδιο φαίνεται στις διάφορες φωτογραφίες πως είναι. Αν όμως θες συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις μπορώ να σου κάνω μερικούς υπολογισμούς.
Ας δούμε μια περίπτωση με στόχο να φτιάξουμε μια κεραία με υψηλό efficiency στα 20μ περίπου στο 14.250. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα αρχικό εξωτερικό δακτύλιο διαμέτρου 1.3μ. Με βάση τον τύπο έχουμε περιφέρεια 4.2μ όσο δηλαδή σύρμα ή χαλκό ή ομοαξονικό καλώδιο στον εξωτερικό δακτύλιο.
Ο εσωτερικός θα είναι το 1/5 της διαμέτρου δηλ 26 cm.
H χωρητικότητα στον πυκνωτή θα είναι γύρω στα  50pF σύμφωνα με το excel αλλά αυτό θα χρειαστεί να το ψάξεις πάνω κάτω για να συντονίσεις.
Η διαδικασία χειρισμού είναι αφού την φτιάξουμε:

Πάμε τον πομποδέκτη σε μια συχνότητα πχ το 250. Προφανώς δεν ακούμε τίποτε. Γυρίζουμε τον μεταβλητό ώστε να ακουσουμε είτε σταθμούς εκεί είτε να αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος της μπάντας. Εκει που θα συντονίσουμε τη ληψη εκεί θα είναι και η συχνότητα εκπομπής.

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Γιωργο , το δυσκολο κομματι της κεραιας δεν ειναι η κατασκευη της,
αλλα η ευρεση του σωστου πυκνωτη.
Αντι για χαλκοσωληνα μπορεις να κοψεις ενα κομματι 2.50 μ καλωδιο
rg213 και με αυτο να σχηματισεις την λουπα( θα χρησιμοποιησεις το μπλενταζ) στην ακρη του θα προσαρμοσεις τον μεταβλητο πυκνωτη, οσο πιο μεγαλη χωρητηκοτητα εχει , τοσο πιο χαμηλα θα μπορεις να συντονιζεις, αλλα πρεπει νε ειναι καλης ποιοτητας. 
Ξεκινα με οτι πυκνωτη εχεις , δεν γινεται να φτιαξεις λουπα χωρις 
πειραματα. δες και εδω..
http://www.geocities.com/fucimin/Loop/loop.html

----------

